
The mod firing squad: Stack Exchange embroiled in row - edandersen
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/01/stack_exchange_controversy/
======
ga-vu
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21113344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21113344)

